
We are missing our chance to stop the sixth mass extinction - jseliger
https://aeon.co/opinions/are-we-neglecting-extinction-while-we-fret-over-the-climate?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+AeonMagazineEssays+%28Aeon+Magazine+Essays%29
======
accordionclown
this is an important article for everyone to read.

